# Fridge suddenly will not light (On Gas)



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi. I hope this is the right section for this post. If not, mods, please move it will you?

I have an Electrolux 3-way fridge in my Swift Royale and it's always worked fine (In the 3 months and 3 times I've owned / used it).

I went away for a couple of days this week and the darned thing will just not light on the Gas. The electronic ignition amber rocker switch clicks away merrily for as long as I will let it but it just will not light.

I have waited varying lenghths of time after failed attempts but which ever method I try, no flame!!

Just to confirm, I'm turning the knob to the highest flame, #5 I think (As it says in the handbook), pressing and turning the Gas knob from the "Dot" to the "Flame" and then flicking the igniter rocker. I've also tried setting the temp. knob to #1 but still no joy.

I cooled the fridge on 230V for 24hrs prior to setting out and the 12V kept it at the 4 degrees attained, for a 4 hour road trip, so there are no "Cooling Issues" just ignition . . . . . . . . 

Can anyone help please?


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We had a similar problem with our first van,

Turned out that the jets were all sooted up. We had to take off the outside grill to get to the workings, dismantled and cleaned it all up, worked a treat after that


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Double-Entendre said:


> Hi. I hope this is the right section for this post. If not, mods, please move it will you?
> 
> I have an Electrolux 3-way fridge in my Swift Royale and it's always worked fine (In the 3 months and 3 times I've owned / used it).
> 
> ...


If you filled in your location on your profile, you may find someone local who can fix it.

If you are in West Yorkshire I know a good bloke.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is not difficult to strip down and clean the burner assembly but be careful of the jet it falls out easily so put some cloth on the ground to catch it if you are outside. 

Do not prick the jet if it is blocked just blow air through it. I had a lot of rust in mine. 

Try lighting it before putting all the covers back on. The sparker must also be in the right position to work so take note when stripping it down. 

I have found the use of the camera on the mobile great for this just click away before anything is removed.

Andy


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Silly question but have you checked the gas?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

weve just had a similar problem, although it did light the flame was hardly there and it wasn't cooling
Tony took it out cleaned the burner and jets, turned it upside down for 24 hours and bingo, its working fine now

Last time we had this problem we took it into local dealer whe did exactly the same thing and charged us £80, then didnt connect the 12v back up when they put it back :evil: 

Anne


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

If you filled in your location on your profile, you may find someone local who can fix it.

If you are in West Yorkshire I know a good bloke.[/quote]

Hi.

I'm gonna try the strip-down jet approach (If I can work out how to remove the external vents!) . . . . . . does any one know if the jets / burner can be accessed from outside, or is it a fridge out job?

If I don't have any luck, I'd appreciate the details of the "Good bloke in West Yorks" please.

Many thanks


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

UPDATE:

Burner jet can not be accessed from vent covers, successfully!

After removing whole of burner assembly and blowing through it, it was found that air / gas was not passing through. I blew it through with a high pressure air line and I could then blow through it.

Now here's my big tip (Ohh, err  ) If this happens to you, your jet gets sooted up, you'd be advised to do this last bit to prevent instant re-sooting.

Before re-attatching the burner assembly, turn your gas supply on and than press-in and briefly turn your knob on the fridge, that allows the gas to flow to the burner. 

I was greeted with a puff of soot from within the gas pipe, that would have surely blocked the jet in an instant. Obviously, make sure all is well ventilated and put your cigarette out before unleashing the gas  

After re-assembly, all seems to be working fine (I tested it all before replacing the burner covers or installing the fridge) so I'm now going to re-fit the fridge and put my feet up.

Thanks to all who responded with advice and I hope my little adventure and findings will help others who have similar problems.


----------



## gilly54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Double-Entendre said:


> Hi. I hope this is the right section for this post. If not, mods, please move it will you?
> 
> I have an Electrolux 3-way fridge in my Swift Royale and it's always worked fine (In the 3 months and 3 times I've owned / used it).
> 
> ...


This may be a silly response but when you say that you turn the gas knob are you actually holding in it while the ignition is sparking? That is what I have to do on mine. If it is a silly response just ignore me


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

This may be a silly response but when you say that you turn the gas knob are you actually holding in it while the ignition is sparking? That is what I have to do on mine. If it is a silly response just ignore me [/quote]

Ahh, no, on my fridge, there is an electronic ignighter switch, so it's just the knob that is, I think, the anti-cut-out for the gas, the one you release after 5 seconds of the burners being successfully lit.

That said, because the burner assembly is removed at this stage of the proceedings, it matters not if there is a solitary ignition spark, as long as you keep the sparky bit far away from the end of the gas pipe and as an extra precaution, you could blow hard on the end of the gas pipe as you press the knob, to extra-disperse any gas from reaching the split-second spark. (If you've got an electric ignition, obviously, keep the electrics turned off and it won't spark!)

I guess I'd best add my "Health & Safety" warning:
I do not recommend that anyone tries my foolhardy method, based on my ramblings and success. Any tinkering with gas & electric sparks are undertaken entirely at your own risk, with no recommendation from me. If in doubt, take it to a pro.

That's me covered then :lol:


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*electrolux 3 way fridge*

my fridge never seems to get really cold on gas ,anyone got any diagrammes of how to clean the gas jets


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

yes i would be interested in some piccies too i think our old fridge needs a clean too as it never gets very cold and there is some black around the outside vents (which of the 3 is the fridge )the flame never seems to be very high, 15 years old and i bet its never had a de coke, love to get y hands dirty ...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi there Double-Entendre and Peaky. Please check out my reply to KENNYJAY...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-691897.html#691897


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Double-Entendre said:


> Ahh, no, on my fridge, there is an electronic ignighter switch, so it's just the knob that is, I think, the anti-cut-out for the gas, the one you release after 5 seconds of the burners being successfully lit.


I have an electronic ignition swich and I still have to turn and push the gas knob until it fires up. Usually takes about 10 clicks of the ignition switch.

Hope you get sorted soon as it's very annoying when things go wrong!


----------

